# Canon Announces Bluetooth Remote and EF-S 18-55mm F4-5.6 IS STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2017)

```
<em>New DSLR Additions are Joined by New Compact EF-S Lens and Canon’s First-Ever Remote Utilizing Bluetooth® Technology<span class="green"><sup>3</sup></span></em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., February 14, 2017 –</strong> Developed and designed to meet the varying needs of entry-level and advanced amateur photographers, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced two new additions to the celebrated EOS system – the EOS Rebel T7i DSLR camera, which adds to the popular Rebel series of entry-level DSLR cameras, and the EOS 77D DLSR camera, which represents a new category of cameras for advanced amateur photographers. Canon also introduced today the new EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens and Wireless Remote Control BR-E1, as well as added functionality for the Canon Connect Station CS100. “In what marks the 30th year since the introduction of the Canon EOS System, the announcement today of these two new DSLR cameras exhibits Canon’s commitment to providing our customers with the tools they need to grow their passion for capturing the best possible pictures of the moments in time that mean the most to them, or inspire them to one day shoot professionally,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-28386 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/7135064842.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/7135064842-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/9128223337.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/9128223337-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/0891626738.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/0891626738-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Focused on Innovation</strong></p>
<p>The EOS Rebel T7i and EOS 77D both feature an optical viewfinder with a 45-point All Cross-type AF system<sup class="green">*</sup> to help enable more precise focusing. In live view mode, both cameras utilize Canon’s Dual Pixel CMOS AF to deliver the world’s fastest AF focusing speed of 0.03 seconds.<sup class="green">1</sup> This technical achievement allows users to find their subject, focus accurately, and capture the shot more quickly than ever before. Both models also have built-in Wi-Fi®<sup class="green">2</sup>, NFC<sup class="green">3</sup> and Bluetooth®<sup class="green">4</sup> technology for easy transfer of images.</p>
<p>In addition to the focusing enhancements, common features of the EOS Rebel T7i and EOS 77D cameras include:</p>
<ul>
<li>Optical Viewfinder with a 45-point All Cross-type AF System<span class="green">*</span></li>
<li>Fast and accurate Dual Pixel CMOS AF with Phase-detection</li>
<li>24.2 Megapixel CMOS (APS-C) Sensor</li>
<li>DIGIC 7 Image Processor, ISO 100–25600</li>
<li>Built-in Wi-Fi®<span class="green"><sup>2</sup></span>, NFC<span class="green"><sup>3</sup></span> and Bluetooth®<span class="green"><sup>4</sup></span> technology</li>
<li>Vari-angle Touch Screen, 3.0-inch LCD</li>
<li>Movie Electronic IS</li>
<li>HDR Movie & Time-Lapse Movie</li>
<li>High-speed Continuous Shooting at up to 6.0 frames per second (fps)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EOS Rebel T7i Camera</strong></p>
<p>The EOS Rebel T7i is the first camera in the EOS Rebel series with a 45-point, all cross-type AF system<span class="green">*</span> within the Optical Viewfinder. It is also the first in the series with Dual Pixel CMOS AF with Phase-detection and the first with a DIGIC 7 Image Processor. Creative filters for both still images and video will allow users to customize the look and feel of their content in new and imaginative ways.</p>
<p>When designing the new EOS Rebel T7i, Canon took into consideration feedback from entry-level photographers who expressed interest in learning to go beyond the program mode of a DSLR camera. Users will now be able to see on-screen how switching modes on the mode dial or tweaking settings can alter the image they are about to capture, guiding photographers on their way to capturing more compelling images, such as ones with a shallower depth-of-field or being able to give moving-subjects a frozen or flowing look.</p>
<p>The Canon EOS Rebel T7i is scheduled to be available in April 2017 for an estimated retail price $749.99<span class="green">**</span> for the body only, $899.99<span class="green">**</span> with the new EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens and $1,299.00<span class="green">**</span> with the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens respectively. For more information please visit, usa.canon.com/eosrebelt7i.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 77D Camera</strong></p>
<p>For advanced amateur photographers looking to expand their knowledge and experience with DSLR cameras, Canon’s new EOS 77D is the ideal next step camera for them. The EOS 77D represents a new category of advanced amateur EOS cameras, a step above the Rebel series. Users of the EOS 77D DSLR camera will benefit from features like the 7650-pixel RBG+IR Metering Sensor, similar to the one found in the EOS 80D camera and Anti-Flicker shooting mode to help combat the on-and-off repetitive flickering from artificial lights found in high-school gyms or auditoriums. The EOS 77D also features a top LCD panel and quick control dial for photographers who desire quicker and easier access to changing and controlling settings on the camera.</p>
<p>The Canon EOS 77D is scheduled to be available in April 2017 for an estimated retail price $899.99<span class="green">**</span> for the body only, $1,049.00<span class="green">**</span> with the new EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens and $1,499.00<span class="green">**</span> with the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens respectively. For more information please visit, <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/eos77d" target="_blank">usa.canon.com/eos77d</a>.</p>
<p><strong>EF-S Lens and Remote Accessory Utilizing Bluetooth® Technology</strong></p>
<p>The new Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens is nearly 20 percent smaller than the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens, without sacrificing image quality. Features of the lens include:</p>
<ul>
<li>Compact-size, Standard Zoom Lens with High Image Quality</li>
<li>Lead Screw-type STM</li>
<li>Image Stabilization at up to 4<span class="green"><sup>5</sup></span> Stops of Shake Correction</li>
<li>Stylish Design</li>
</ul>
<p>The Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens is scheduled to be available in early April 2017 for an estimated retail price of $249.99<span class="green">**</span>. For more information please visit, <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/efs1855stm" target="_blank">usa.canon.com/efs1855stm</a>.</p>
<p>In addition, Canon is introducing it’s first-ever remote utilizing Bluetooth® technology3, the Wireless Remote Control BR-E1. This new remote allows photographers to capture images from within a 16-foot radius of the camera. This camera accessory is useful for photographers who are looking to capture images remotely in situations where there could be issues with signal reception or line-of-sight to the camera. The Canon Wireless Remote Control BR-E1 will be compatible with both the EOS Rebel T7i and EOS 77D cameras. The Canon BR-E1 is schedule to be available in April 2017 for an estimated retail price of $50.00<span class="green">**</span>.</p>
<p><strong>CS100 Firmware Update</strong>

Both the EOS Rebel T7i and EOS 77D cameras are compatible with the Canon Connect Station CS100 device, a go-to-photo and video hub that allows family and friends a way to quickly and easily store, manage view and share unforgettable memorable moment’s wirelessly<span class="green"><sup>6</sup></span>. Canon is also announcing today a firmware update to the Canon Connect Station CS100 device and mobile application. The firmware update includes the following improvements:</p>
<ul>
<li>Compatibility for select Canon and non-Canon cameras, with a wider range of supported file formats<span class="green"><sup>7</sup></span></li>
<li>Support for video playback of computer-edited movies<span class="green"><sup>8</sup></span></li>
<li>Improved smartphone connectivity and compatibility</li>
</ul>
<p>For more information about the Canon Connect Station firmware update, please visit <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cs100mobile" target="_blank">usa.canon.com/cs100mobile</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder the new Canon accessories:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon BR-E1 Bluetooth Remote: <a href="http://bhpho.to/2l6yL7a">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-br-e1-wireless-remote-control.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="https://www.adorama.com/icabre1.html?kbid=64393">Adorama </a>| <a href="http://amzn.to/2kIrUzH">Amazon</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 15, 2017)

Considering its dumb Canon that bluetooth remote won't be made compatible with EOS M5(via firmware update).


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 15, 2017)

Did you notice there was no mention that the new remote will work with the new M6?

I'll just use my tablet with my M5.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 15, 2017)

> The new Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens is nearly 20 percent smaller than the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens, without sacrificing image quality.


I honestly never thought about buying a kit-lens "stand alone".
But if that statement above proves to be true it makes me ponder if this was a good addition to my SL1, 
making the kit even smaller. 

But let's wait and see... ;-)


----------



## Quackator (Feb 15, 2017)

The major birth defect of the CS100 remains:
A network drive not accessible as a network drive via drive letter or share.

No direct file operation possible, no access from a computer for 
raw editing and conversion, only that dreaded webserver interface.

Looks like a Fisher-Price toy.

And just like DPP has hickups and crashes with larger amounts of images.

On top of it all it is sluggish like hell.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Feb 15, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Considering its dumb Canon that bluetooth remote won't be made compatible with EOS M5(via firmware update).


I guess or better I hope Canon will make the other cameras with bluetooth capabilities also compatible via firmware update if they are not already compatible (Here is just mentioned that the two new bodies are compatible as this a release notice for these 4 new products. It is not explicit mentioned that other bodies with BT are not compatible. Why should they keep out potential customers for the BR-E1? To force them to buy a camera which is compatible with the BR-E1?

Frank


----------



## SkynetTX (Feb 15, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> The new Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens is nearly 20 percent smaller than the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens, without sacrificing image quality. Features of the lens include:
> Compact-size, Standard Zoom Lens with High Image Quality
> Lead Screw-type STM :'(
> Image Stabilization at up to 4-5 Stops of Shake Correction
> Stylish Design



A *ring-type USM*  version with nearly the same size but wider apertures and wider focusing ring would have been much better. So I will wait for the *18-55 f/2.8-4 USM* with at least *20 mm wide focusing ring* and *real FTM* support. The 15 mm that the lens became smaller should have been added to it.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 17, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The new Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens is nearly 20 percent smaller than the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens, without sacrificing image quality. Features of the lens include:
> ...


Honestly, and with some realistic and pragmatic view, one would know that *ring-type USM* would at least double the price for that lens, AND , would make this a lens far apart from beeing a *consumer kit lens*. 



> So I will wait for the *18-55 f/2.8-4 USM* with at least *20 mm wide focusing ring* and *real FTM* support. The 15 mm that the lens became smaller should have been added to it.


If you prefer THAT lens I hope you enjoy waiting for it. Because Canon won't built it for you the next... at least 5 to 10 years!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 18, 2017)

Did I read this right?

"In addition, Canon is introducing it’s first-ever remote utilizing Bluetooth® technology3, the Wireless Remote Control BR-E1. This new remote allows photographers to capture images from within a 16-foot radius of the camera. This camera accessory is useful for photographers who are looking to capture images remotely in situations where there could be issues with signal reception or line-of-sight to the camera. The Canon Wireless Remote Control BR-E1 will be compatible with both the EOS Rebel T7i and EOS 77D cameras. The Canon BR-E1 is schedule to be available in April 2017 for an estimated retail price of $50.00**."

Does Canon want me to pay $50 (£40?) for a remote that works at 16 feet and only works with cameras that I don't have as opposed to my Chinese remote that works with my Film EOS cameras as well as my 1DX + 7D2 at 150+ feet? Doesn't sound like a good marketing move to me - about 1/10th the range, incompatible with the vast majority of EOS cameras and 4 times the price! I must get one of these - NOT!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2017)

Dude...Bluetooth!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 18, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dude...Bluetooth!!!!!!!!!!!



Sorry I brush regularly! Is it something like the green teeth that North Korean guy was supposed to have? Hee Hee.


----------

